# Your 4 favorite smells



## LEFSElover (Feb 17, 2008)

*horse maneur on a raining day* [I'm sorry to disgust you but it's true] ask all of my kids and my husband
*puppy breath*
*newborns heads*
*chocolate cherry smokers pipe tobacco*

what are yours?


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2008)

I won't argue with the manure smell. Brings me back to summers on the Grandparents'
farm in Ramona KS! Ahhhhhh......


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll have to go with baby heads too
puppy breath
freshly made pesto
Chateauneuf du Pape


----------



## middie (Feb 17, 2008)

My perfume
Rain
Babies after a bath
french vanilla


----------



## Katie H (Feb 17, 2008)

Your sense of smell has the best memory, which is why the smell of apple pie baking can conjure up thoughts of grandma's house, etc.

Having said that, my favorites include the smell of my Daddy. He always smelled so good.  Always of Old Spice after shave.  I still remember even though it's been well over 30 years and he died when I was 23.

Next, bread  baking.  I always anticipate the first slice slathered with sweet butter.

Then, the smell of the sheets on my bed after they were dried out on the line.

Lastly, the aroma of Thanksgiving/Christmas dinner cooking and the promise of tasty delights and the joys of time with my family and friends.

There are none better for me.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 17, 2008)

The smell of the pine trees in the mountains.

Rain.

New cut grass.

Every once in a while I smell my mother's kitchen when I was growing up.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 17, 2008)

What a wonderful thread, LEFSE!
French lavender
baking yeast bread
the honeysuckle vine in my yard
and of course
babies fresh from the bath


----------



## middie (Feb 17, 2008)

My dad always smelled of motor oil and gasoline.
I miss those smells. Think I'm going to go to a garage
tomorrow (


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Feb 18, 2008)

Great thread!!

*gasoline.. (Is that weird?..)

*my parents basement

*rain

*lemon scented dishwasher soap


p.s. - We have two puppies, and their breath almost makes me gag... You guys are nuts!!


----------



## mikki (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bananas

*Vanilla-Brown sugar lotion

*Buffalo Chicken Wings

*Horses


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 18, 2008)

1)  I love "new electronics" smell, right when you unbox a new amp or CD player.

2)  The smell of steaks cooking on the grill.

3)  _Red_ Perfume.

4)  Baking bread.


----------



## flukx (Feb 18, 2008)

1) Baking bread

2) A good red wine

3) A wet forest

4) Clean mountain air


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Lilacs
2. Burning gunpowder
3. The smell of winter
4. Baking bread


----------



## pacanis (Feb 18, 2008)

Not in any order

baking bread
grilled steak
still love the smell of jet fuel
a perfume that brings back pleasant memories....

As much as I love dogs, I've always been neutral on the puppy breath thing


----------



## alisontomsmum (Feb 18, 2008)

Great thread.... but SOOO many lovely smells to chose from!!

1)the smell of my hubby and children (not BO or a soap smell, just there nateral scent when im cuddling up to them)

2)freshly washed bed sheets

3)the smell of lamb roasting in the oven on a chilly Autumn/winter day (makes me think of growing up)

4)either freshly cut grass or the smell of summer rain 

hmmm cheated a bit thats probably 7 smells not 4!! )


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

middie said:


> My dad always smelled of motor oil and gasoline.
> I miss those smells. Think I'm going to go to a garage
> tomorrow (


hahahahahah, that's funny, I'm envisioning you walking into an icy cold garage and taking in a huge ole waft
As a little girl growing up in Chatsworth Ca, I would awaken to my horses talking along with our burrow honking.  I'm sure the neighbors adored it, not.
Anyway, I'd sneak down to the barn and quietly lie down with my horsies. I'd pet them while they were lying still and they'd let me. Often times I road  Sam or Blackstrap to school, where I'd tie him or her up, visit and take an apple during lunch and then ride 'em home.  Many times it rained back then and after school, I'd get on a horse and ride to Roy and Dales house and sit on the porch, while Roy sang to us little girls.  The smell of horse maneur while it was raining, brings back to me, having a gentle man, Roy Rogers, care so genuinely for us little tiny girls.  Ahhhh.....
I only asked for 4 smells but my Norwegian grandparents kitchen/whole house smelled like heaven on earth.  What is that white cream called that forms on newborns in the womb?  Disgusting again for most I'm sure, but it should be bottled


----------



## simplicity (Feb 18, 2008)

Newly mowed grass
Fresh fragrant flowers
Cypress - I have a cypress swing in my courtyard
Freshly baked bread


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 18, 2008)

There are so many.....  Neat thread Lefse !  Thanks
Bread Baking
Bacon frying
Christmas trees
Line dried sheets


----------



## QSis (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with most everything already said (except for GASOLINE! Pewwww!)

Got to add BACON!!!! and the wonderful smell of a BBQ smoker.  

And when you smoke bacon over cherry wood, oooooo BABY!

Lee


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

my cats 
Lasagna
Fresh air after a rain
Lilacs ( I have 4 big Lilac bushes by the deck) I can hardly wait til it blooms again.


----------



## Constance (Feb 18, 2008)

Lefse...how cool that you knew Roy Rogers when you were little. I thought he and Dale were just great! 

I love the smell of a summer rain...
freshly turned soil...
kitchen smells, like vanilla and cinnamon...
and a good cigar.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 18, 2008)

Baby's breath
Smell of burning dried leaves (takes me back to childhood summers in the province)
Starbucks (although I'm not a coffee drinker)
Truffles


----------



## JMediger (Feb 18, 2008)

This was hard!  As I read through everyone else's, I would say - "oh yeah!  That one too!".  For me though ...

*  Every season but especially the warm, damp smell of the earth in my gardens in the spring but the cold snap in your nose in the dead of winter is a close second.

*  Vanilla

*  Line dried linens and clothing

*  Campfire


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Puppy breath!!
Newly bathed babies.
Gardenia
Warm vanilla sugar lotion {bath and body works}


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 18, 2008)

Great smells!


----------



## Clienta (Feb 18, 2008)

My son after a bath
Lilac bushes
chocolate chip cookies baking
Orange blossoms


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2008)

Vanilla
Lilacs
Blooming yeast
Pipe tobacco

As with most lists, these are the first 4 that come to mind.  There are surely others.

Garlic
Roasting turkey
Sauteeing onions
Freshly cut grass
Ocean Breeze


----------



## ErikC (Feb 18, 2008)

Fresh coffee brewing
Baking bread
Basil
Cherry Blossoms

If I were to add a fifth, it would be the "new car smell"


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

Constance said:


> Lefse...how cool that you knew Roy Rogers when you were little. I thought he and Dale were just great!


Oh they were. Everything anyone ever thought about them, they were and more.  Lovely people...


----------



## pdswife (Feb 18, 2008)

Vanilla 
Lemon
ocean breezes when the sun is warm and the sky is blue
my husband


----------



## The Z (Feb 18, 2008)

freshly ground and/or brewed coffee
rain
freshly baked bread
new car smell


----------



## corazon (Feb 18, 2008)

I have 5 because it was just too hard to choose 

Lilacs are my favorite smell. Ah, I can almost smell them now. 
Fresh rain in New Mexico
Fresh mint
My boys after a bath
Thanksgiving dinner cooking


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2008)

vanilla
bread baking
coffee beans being ground
baby goats


----------



## *amy* (Feb 18, 2008)

Gardenias (lilacs & roses)

Vanilla

Coppertone's tropical blend suntan lotion/oil (the smell of the coconut/oil)

The ocean/beach with the above

The aroma of almost any food baking/roasting - bread, etc etc etc.

Chestnuts - in the oven or sold by vendors in NYC on a cold snowy day

(When i use to go camping) - The smell of pancakes, bacon & coffee cooking over an open flame.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2008)

Smells, to step outside after it rains and smell everything all clean and fresh, the smell of a bunch of violets just picked, the way my horse use to smell when she nuzzled my neck while being petted, the smell of a fresh peach just off the tree, and I also have 5, babies and little children, be they clean or all covered in grim from playing, to me there is nothing sweeter or more wonderful.
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 18, 2008)

Non-Food Related:

A contented barn - scent combination of horses, hay/straw/pine shavings, leather goods, etc.

The first early days of Spring - moist earth, first blooms, just plain "green".

Woodsmoke in the Fall.

Pine at Christmas.

Food Related:

Fresh coffee brewing in the morning.

Anything cooking outdoors on the grill.

Roasting poultry in the oven.

Homemade bread baking.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL

Cherry or Oak in a fireplace
WD-40
The sweet exhaust smoke from my dirtbike
Fresh cut lawn

Honorable mentions:
Bread
Red Wines
Rain
Roses


----------



## *amy* (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> LOL
> 
> Cherry or Oak in a fireplace
> *WD-40*
> ...


 
WD-40? Do you have lots of squeeky things, Jeeks?  I can never find that skinny tube that fits into the watchamacallit.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 18, 2008)

*amy* said:


> WD-40? Do you have lots of squeeky things, Jeeks?  I can never find that skinny tube that fits into the watchamacallit.


 
lol.....I saw they have a new modified red hose thingy that won't get lost.....lol


----------



## *amy* (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> lol.....I saw they have a new modified red hose thingy that won't get lost.....lol


 
 I'll have to go find one of those thingies. You wouldn't by any chance like the smell of nail polish remover too? 

ETA:  &... the smell of rich Corianthian leather.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

That's it!  Here every year, in Leona Valley, over the hill, is an annual Lilac festival.  My hair clients have lived there for years and every year, they show their best of show to prospective buyers of which there are many.
This year, with all this lilac talk, I'm getting a couple of plants, PERIOD!
What the heck does lilac smell like?  Because on this thread, it's prominent!
No one's told me what that is called>>>white cream formed around a baby for their skins protection while in the womb.  Isn't there a doctor in the house or something?  Wait, never mind, it's called Vernix.​


----------



## pacanis (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> lol.....I saw they have a new modified red hose thingy that won't get lost.....lol


 
Like this??? 
I wish it was on the _side_ of the cap....


----------



## babetoo (Feb 18, 2008)

the smell of rain

cake baking

star jasmine

bacon frying

cinnamon

fresh brewed coffee

babe


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Like this???
> I wish it was on the _side_ of the cap....


 
"Yes, Master"  (nose wiggle)

WD-40 * Our Brands: WD-40 Smart Straw Can


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> "Yes, Master"  (nose wiggle)
> 
> WD-40 * Our Brands: WD-40 Smart Straw Can



Nice wiggle Jeekins, good one !!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> "Yes, Master" (nose wiggle)
> 
> WD-40 * Our Brands: WD-40 Smart Straw Can


 
WHOA! That's hi-tech!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 19, 2008)

Peonies
Tomato foliage
Western sagebrush, after a rain
Lemons


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wild cherry
Freshly baked bread
Fresh ground coffee
a Thunder/Lighting storm


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 19, 2008)

Fresh linen
Freshly baked bread
The smell of the road after it has rained a little(but only in Kenya)
One other I am not allowed to say on this site.


----------



## Chef Jolly (Feb 19, 2008)

1)Jerk Chicken 
2)Money - (it does have a smell) 
3)The New Sheridan Bar in Telluride, kinda an old stale beer and 100 year old fireplace all wraped into one
4)Trout fish cooking in cast iron and butter, fresh off the Gunnison River on an open camp fire. 

So lets add worst smells: 
I just took a huge smell of the air... humm, I need to change the cat box... ewwww


----------



## Chef Jolly (Feb 19, 2008)

I am still laughing at the wd-40.... that is on the list of things I LIKE to smell ,  gas, glue and rubber cement !!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2008)

Bacon
Browning butter
Roasting Beef
Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 19, 2008)

Jikoni said:


> One other I am not allowed to say on this site.


 oh you must know how to PM right?


----------



## radhuni (Feb 22, 2008)

I like smell of:

lime
old books
that particular odor when the raindrps fall on hot earth (in our country you can see the raindrops are falling on earth and transforming into water vapour instanteniously)
my husbands body odour


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jikoni said:


> One other I am not allowed to say on this site.



is it Green?


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 22, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> is it Green?


No YT it's not green! Are green stuff not allowed here Seems I have picked some people's curiosity. All I can say is it's about two people, surely I am allowed to say that, right?


----------



## meshoo96 (Feb 22, 2008)

fresh baked bread
my dh's cologne
fresh lilac
the air after a huge rain storm


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dryer sheets.  Don't ask.
Babies.
Beer wort.
Chocolate chip cookies baking.


----------



## effektz (Feb 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'll have to go with baby heads too
> puppy breath
> freshly made pesto
> Chateauneuf du Pape



Off-topic, the Flan in your Avatar looks soo delicious .

I've personally never smelled a baby's head, but after these "recommendations" i might have to lol. But I love

Pepperment Herb Plants
Rain
Blueberries


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 22, 2008)

Jikoni said:


> it's about two people, surely I am allowed to say that, right?


OML.........................I think I just got a visualdoes 2=3?


----------



## Chef Jolly (Feb 22, 2008)

For some reason it has to be your baby....


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 22, 2008)

Chef Jolly said:


> For some reason it has to be your baby....


Yeah, I think if you are related to the baby (grandchildren will work just as well), it makes it an amazing experience.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> OML.........................I think I just got a visualdoes 2=3?


I think you have aced it !


----------



## LT72884 (Feb 22, 2008)

sexy women that were perfume!! thats what i like right there.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 22, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> sexy women that were perfume!! thats what i like right there.


 LT, I'm so glad to see you around! What have you been up to (besides sniffing pretty women)?


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

(1)Old fashioned roses, fragipani, sweetpeas, crushed herbs esp. thyme, oregano & scented geraniums
(2)My grandmother's china cabinet made out of pine by my grandfather---I can remember that smell until this day
(3)Babies after a bath
(4)Any roasting meat and vegetables


----------



## James_T (Feb 23, 2008)

Fresh baked Bread
Basil
Bacon frying
Petrol


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 25, 2008)

James_T said:


> Fresh baked Bread
> Basil
> Bacon frying
> Petrol


I think the smell of fresh basil should be bottled so I can dab it behind my neck.


----------



## Chefellas (Feb 26, 2008)

freshly cut grass
coffee brewing
bread baking
sea breezes


----------



## LT72884 (Feb 26, 2008)

Gasoline
Ether
Led based paints
Dry erase markers


----------



## Toots (Feb 26, 2008)

the smell of freshly cut grass
baking bread
lavender
the sweet baby smell
puppy breath (OK, thats 5 but still......)


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 27, 2008)

Vanilla
The smell of champagne as a new bottle is opened
My husband's Black XS aftershave
Newly cut basil and coriander from our garden


----------

